# Most challenging / scenic trails in Big South Fork?



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, this is my first post here, I joined a bit ago and have been reading a bit here and there...

Quick question for anyone familiar with the trails in Big South Fork:

We went to BSF in July and had a great time riding the trails around the cabin where we stayed. The trails were relatively easy, and a couple were scenic, but not the full BSF experience that you hear about. We're going back soon and will haul out to a different trail head at least one day. (we are staying near True West) We like rough riding, steep terrain, and beautiful scenery. The best trail we rode on the last trip was described by a local as "dangerous/impassable, and soon to be closed for repairs" ... we loved it, and want to find more trails like that one! Any suggestions on which trails are the best? 

Thanks!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I don't have suggestions about trails because I haven't been there myself, but a word of caution... Watch out for oil wells (don't even know which trail it was). My dad's horse spooked at one and he tried to get her used to them and she got mad and flipped over on him. He spent 3 weeks in UT's Intensive care system. At least if your horse doesn't like them, don't try to get them close at least. If you like BSF, have you tried East Fork? I have been there and really liked it.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I have some friends going to BSF at the end of this month (I'm going to have to miss this trip). Your best bet might be to ask the owners of the campground where you are staying. Or, ask your neighbors at the campground what trails they've been on, if there are any they really liked.

Tell them what kind of riding you like to do (rougher/rockier vs. open spaces) and they can give you a general idea of what trails to take.

Horse people, especially trail riders, are generally a pretty friendly and helpful group and like sharing information about where they've been.

Have a great time!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

While I'm not trying to "prospect" for my local forum, you might want to join so you can ask some of our trail riders that question.

There are a few that not only live on the Plateau but have done a lot of riding at BSF and could be of some help.

Tennessee Horse And Rider Forums

Also, do you know about Circle E? They've got some really rugged trails up there. RFD-TV's "America By Horseback" filmed a segment at Circle E.

Circle E Guest Ranch Home

Coming up out of Winchester, the road is a 15% grade so make sure your brakes work if you go there:shock:


----------



## gt49 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been to the BSF three times and always stayed at least one night at the Charit Creek Lodge. I found this description (on the WWW) of one of my favorite trails in that area:

"Hatfield Ridge Loop : 9.9 miles, Magnificent overlooks of Charit Creek Lodge and Station Camp Gorge, Big South Fork River, Charit Creek Lodge. Steep descent into river gorge."


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Big South Fork.

Only thing is, we dont go to a lot of places to ride because we usually stay around the mountains here at the house. It's also hard to get health papers and coggins on every horse you have that you wanna take to BSF.
At BSF if you dont have health papers, your not going riding.


----------



## jufamarie (Jul 17, 2012)

*BSF trails*

I live within riding distance to the BSF trails and trailer to the different trailheads on a regular basis. Its funny when I used to come here for vacation I wanted to only ride the rough and toughest of trails but now I leave them for just once in awhile. Years ago I rode NoBuisness trail..its one of those you only do once in awhile if you want to have a horse for later. Hatfield Ridge (up by Charret Creek Lodge (sp?) is up and down and very pretty along with Station Camp trail. You can buy a trail map at the little HitchinPost Store and is well worth the money.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. We went down for a weekend and rode some nice trails, and will be going back in the spring and will definitely check out some of these ideas. Thanks!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

We have been to BSF several times. I enjoy the senic rides, but am old enough to not want it to be extreme.. I remember one trail that the ranger up at Bandy Creek told me about having "horse ladders" it was a trail near Charrit Creek Lodge. A good bet would be to take a drive up to Bandy Creek campground and talk to the Rangers there, they are knowledgeable. 

If I can be of any help just let me know, I will be happy to go dig out my BSF map and give you trail names. Buying a map would also be a great idea!!

Rhonda


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

If you want to ride some challenging trails, I'd suggest going to the Great Smokey Mountains......just a few more miles down the road...


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree with gunslinger.. the smokey's were much more challenging for me and my horses. The scenery was fabulous.. we stayed at Gilbertsons lazy horse ranch (I think that was the name) it was great.. had a small house and barn for the horses, the woman there was wonderful with info on the trails. There were a couple of trails right out from her barn. The only downside is the traffic if you have to drive to any of the trailheads, lilke in Cades Cove. 

We love BSF and have been many times and plan to go back.. We want to go to Circle E but have not made that trip yet. Gunslinger--can you tell us about Circle E's trails???

Rhonda


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Great idea to ask the rangers at Bandy Creek! We will definitely do that on our next trip there. Horse ladders sound fun!

Smokey Mountains is on our list for next year for sure-- looks like it is about an hour longer haul, not too bad. Any recommendations for a place to camp there with enough riding for several days of around 20 miles a day?


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

We don't camp, i enjoy my bed way too much for camping.. so we always stay some place with a cabin/barn. I cannot help you on the camping. BUT... be srue to ride in Cades Cove. There is the TAME trail ride that tourist do, don't do that.. there are a couple of other trails that are great and rough/challenging!! 

You really should stay at Cherrit Creek lodge at BSF.. google it and book it.. it would be great fun for you if you love camping. It is a bed, but it is roughing it to some degree! I would even love staying there. They will cook for you and there is a barn for the horses. The horse ladders were near there. I didn't want to do them so we did not go that trail thus I cannot tell you how it was. Please after your trip post photos and tell us about it.
Rhonda


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

RhondaLynn said:


> I agree with gunslinger.. the smokey's were much more challenging for me and my horses. The scenery was fabulous.. we stayed at Gilbertsons lazy horse ranch (I think that was the name) it was great.. had a small house and barn for the horses, the woman there was wonderful with info on the trails. There were a couple of trails right out from her barn. The only downside is the traffic if you have to drive to any of the trailheads, lilke in Cades Cove.
> 
> We love BSF and have been many times and plan to go back.. We want to go to Circle E but have not made that trip yet. Gunslinger--can you tell us about Circle E's trails???
> 
> Rhonda


RhondaLynn, I haven't rode Circle E but my wife has. Her and a group of her girl friends went and she rented a cabin. My wife tells me it has some of the toughest trails around. Another girlfriend was telling me about a horse getting hurt on a certain trail and had to be put down as they couldn't get it out. I'll skip the details as it's heart breaking.

My wife said Ray is a great guy and there are some really good trails there, along with some really difficult ones too.

Had a bit of ice form last night.....leaves are about gone.......highs in the 50's here today.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gaaa Gunslinger that is terrible. I wouldn't have wanted to witness that. I would love to ride there - we went on vacation to Gatlinburg about 11 years ago and I would love LOVE LOVE to ride there. Y'all post some pictures so I can drool on my keyboard.


----------

